# pt92 and 92fs



## old96 (Oct 1, 2011)

are the parts really interchangable? my friend who owns a pt 92 says they are


----------



## chieninhouston (Aug 12, 2011)

Not really. Tried the 92fs mag on my PT92. Not seating properly. 
--
James


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Well, maybe some parts might be, but why would one want to put a Taurus part in a Beretta? I don't have a PT92, and not trying to sound like a Beretta snob here, but my 92FS will suit me just fine.


----------

